# Looking for stiff freeride boots for wide feet



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm currently rockin the Salomon dialogue wides which are the only boots I've ever had that didn't cause pain while snowboarding. They are on the soft side though, so I'd like to have a stiffer pair of boots for those pow days. Obviously on that list are the Salomon Synapse wide, which is at the top of my list. I've searched and people have said 32 boots also run a bit wide, so I looked into the 32 focus boa. Does anyone have any other suggestions or have any experience with either boot for wide feet?


----------



## GoggleTan (Aug 7, 2009)

I have fairly wide feet and ride celsius boots. I really like them except for the fact they are a bit bulky when you have size thirteens. Most of my friends ride them too and swear by them as well. The cirrus is on the stiffer side and comes in a focus boa. The climate is also on the stiffer side and is eco friendly. I rode them last year for 50 days and they are really solid. C E L S I U S


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I picked up a set of nortwave legend sl-2's in the off-season which are stiff but not super stiff. i'm size 13 and have wide feet. I was actually looking at the Salomon Synapse wides but I preferred the legends on my feet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Pass on 32 and Vans boot. They've really been dropping the ball lately on their boots, including this year's Focus Boa. I checked it out and tried it on recently and it just doesn't seem that solid and has a strange flex, as well as a bulky toe. Since you love your Dialogues, the Synapse seems the logical choice. If you want to a stiff boot w/BOA, take a look at the DC Status and the K2 T1 (not DB).


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

DC makes very narrow boots...

I have the 2009 Vans Cirro and they're an amazingly comfortable boot. I personally didn't feel comfy in 32 boots, but they may fit your foot.

Also the new Nike boots are supposed to be badass, and Ride has some steam with their new line of boots.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Salomon Malumutes? I bought a pair and they own


----------

